# when is a beardie full-grown?



## Chia (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi guys. This is a pretty basic question, but I haven't seen it pinned down in any of the reading I've done - when is a bearded dragon considered an adult? Is this at 2 years of age? We will be rehoming an 18-month old dragon and the previous owner has been feeding him mostly locusts. I know the recommended adult intake is approximately 80% veggies and 20% insects, but I don't know whether he is an adult yet, so am not sure when to start introducing more vegetable matter into his diet.

(Background: we currently have a leo and a corn snake and have kept other reps in the past, but never a beardie.)

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

im sure 18mnths is around the time you use the 80% veg 20% live rule, however alot of beardies are spoilt and eat as much as they like, crix are cheaper than locusts


----------



## kelly394 (Dec 30, 2008)

*hi*

i have been told that a bearded dragon is full grown at 10 month i know that certain things can stunt their growth for example i was sold a full set up with a uvb tube light that was 0.5 instead of 10.0 this has prob made my dragon not grow as quick as it should have done however he is making up for it now luckily we noticed this after having him for 4 weeks so not too bad.


----------



## Chia (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, kelly and alphakenny!


----------



## I Love Reptiles (Dec 30, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> im sure 18mnths is around the time you use the 80% veg 20% live rule, however alot of beardies are spoilt and eat as much as they like, crix are cheaper than locusts


That's right! Enjoy the wonderfull world of beardies! :2thumb:


----------

